
Git pre-commmit hook reminder to update Helm chart version - maurobaraldi
https://gist.github.com/maurobaraldi/cc1e68b8d1db4796ee6fb78e7ce03732
======
maurobaraldi
Almost all the time that I deploy, I forget to update Helm's file Chart.yaml.
So I wrote this hook to notify-me when I forget.

